# Newbie with Linux...



## codeman0013

Hey guys I have heard so much good about linux i'm gonna take the plunge and get into it. Heres what i need to know. What is the best distro in your eyes? I have seen peopple that have like a cube like thing for a desktop and can move between them how do i get that? Wheres the best place to learn how to set it up? Can i set it up as a dual boot with my vista partition i already have on my 320gig sata drive?


----------



## tlarkin

The 3D cube desktop is an Open GL desktop manager called Beryl.  It can run on pretty much any major distro, but be forewarned.  It does not run out of the box in my experience, and will require some tweakage.  Beryl does not run on my Suse 10.2 rig at the moment out of the box.  Two services fail for some unknown reason, even after I followed the wiki instructions to the T...

That is the downside to linux, there are many compatibility problems among distros...so don't worry if you get frusturated it is only normal.  I would suggest downloading Live CDs of these distros and try them out then choose one you like.  You can make a partition with the Linux installer and do all that custom stuff during the install process and even set up dual boot.

Distros:

Open SuSe
Fedora Core
Debian
Ubuntu
Freespire


----------



## _simon_

Ubuntu is probably the best place to start.
Very good package manager, good hardware detection, great community.
Ubuntu Site
Support Forums

Ubuntu, as with some other distro's offer a Live CD, or Desktop CD as it's now known. This allows you to try the OS before you install it. Ubuntu's Desktop CD is both a Live CD and Installer. Some other distros have separate CD / DVD's for Live and Install.

If you want Beryl out of the box then look at http://www.sabayonlinux.org

How difficult it is to get Beryl running depends on your hardware. If you have an Nvidia card then it's a piece of cake.

Dual booting is not an issue. The Installer should ask you whether you want to, however I recommend you read any and all documentation / read the support forums before you hit the install button.


----------



## codeman0013

Thanks for the replys Simon what would you reccoment distro wise lke? Do you use opensuse i see? or would ubuntu be better?


----------



## _simon_

I started out with Ubuntu in November 2005 and switched to openSUSE this year.

Personally I would definitely recommend Ubuntu as your first distro or even your only distro! I only swapped because I fancied a change 

I've got a very useful link for you that I'll pm you with when I find it.


----------



## Shane

i think Kubuntu is realy good....Also Suse 10:2


----------



## tlarkin

yeah I am running an ATI card in my Linux box which could be the reason beryl is a bastard and won't run right

Simon have you installed it with an ATI card yet?


----------



## patrickv

Beryl is still in beta stages and testing phase,its far from perfect (and very buggy) and mainly not supporting all major graphics card, some  will run some will not.

For people looking for a distro that ships default with xgl/compiz (3d cube) Try FEDORA core 6.


----------



## codeman0013

ok i have it installed on my 2nd hdd but now windows wont show it so my computer wont boot into it how do i set it up where it asks me which one to go into?


----------



## _simon_

tlarkin said:


> yeah I am running an ATI card in my Linux box which could be the reason beryl is a bastard and won't run right
> 
> Simon have you installed it with an ATI card yet?



Luckily I've always been an Nvidia fan!


----------



## _simon_

codeman0013 said:


> ok i have it installed on my 2nd hdd but now windows wont show it so my computer wont boot into it how do i set it up where it asks me which one to go into?



Sounds like grub got installed to your 2nd drive.

All you need to do is set your BIOS to boot from the 2nd drive first.


----------



## tlarkin

Simon@Linux said:


> Luckily I've always been an Nvidia fan!



I think what makes me mad the most is that its like 50/50 and a lot of people it just works and then there are people like me and have to do it the hard way....


----------



## _simon_

tlarkin said:


> I think what makes me mad the most is that its like 50/50 and a lot of people it just works and then there are people like me and have to do it the hard way....



I'm sure the situation will improve. 

When I first started using Compiz and then later Beryl I had to use XGL which was a right pain in the arse.

Now it's easy! Add a line or 2 to xorg, download the software and away I go.


----------



## tlarkin

Simon@Linux said:


> I'm sure the situation will improve.
> 
> When I first started using Compiz and then later Beryl I had to use XGL which was a right pain in the arse.
> 
> Now it's easy! Add a line or 2 to xorg, download the software and away I go.



Well with nvidia drivers allow you to bypass xgl all together and use the driver itself to directly render things.  I run sax2 and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to the settings which they are suppose to work, and beryl crashes saying I do not have the proper DRI settings....which is not true since I edited properly.


----------



## _simon_

tlarkin said:


> Well with nvidia drivers allow you to bypass xgl all together and use the driver itself to directly render things.  I run sax2 and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to the settings which they are suppose to work, and beryl crashes saying I do not have the proper DRI settings....which is not true since I edited properly.



What I did was uninstall XGL and Compiz as openSUSE installs them by default.

Add these to xorg:



		Code:
	

nvidia-xconfig --composite
nvidia-xconfig --allow-glx-with-composite
nvidia-xconfig --render-accel
nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals


And:

Open Control Centre -> Desktop -> Window Behaviour -> Translucency

UNTICK use translucency/shadows.

If you want to compare your xorg to mine, just let me know and I'll post it.

To edit xorg, I just use terminal -> su kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## tlarkin

Simon@Linux said:


> What I did was uninstall XGL and Compiz as openSUSE installs them by default.
> 
> Add these to xorg:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvidia-xconfig --composite
> nvidia-xconfig --allow-glx-with-composite
> nvidia-xconfig --render-accel
> nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
> 
> 
> And:
> 
> Open Control Centre -> Desktop -> Window Behaviour -> Translucency
> 
> UNTICK use translucency/shadows.
> 
> If you want to compare your xorg to mine, just let me know and I'll post it.
> 
> To edit xorg, I just use terminal -> su kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf



I guess it wouldn't hurt though since I have an ATI chipset it may not help who knows?  I can't use the nvidia commands though since obviously I cannot use the nvidia driver on an ATI card.  

Yeah, I just started using kate recently to edit conf files so you could use this

kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit it.  I like it better than kwrite but its my preference


----------



## codeman0013

Ok so my linux recognized my xp partition as its on the same hdd but now it does not see the vista as its on a sata drive and i cant get into that one without actually going into the bios and changing which hdd to get into. Any suggestions on how to get the linux to see this one too or is it easier to go into the vista drive and edit the boot ini to recognize those 2 others?


----------



## _simon_

tlarkin said:


> I guess it wouldn't hurt though since I have an ATI chipset it may not help who knows?  I can't use the nvidia commands though since obviously I cannot use the nvidia driver on an ATI card.
> 
> Yeah, I just started using kate recently to edit conf files so you could use this
> 
> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit it.  I like it better than kwrite but its my preference



Sorry I must have misread and thought you had an nvidia card.

kate opens too slow for my liking, which is why I use kwrite.

Here's my xorg anyway:



		Code:
	

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Thu Nov  9 17:55:20 PST 2006

# /.../
# SaX generated X11 config file
# Created on: 2007-02-25T13:04:09+0000.
#
# Version: 8.1
# Contact: Marcus Schaefer <sax@suse.de>, 2005
# Contact: SaX-User list <https://lists.berlios.de/mailman/listinfo/sax-users>
#
# Automatically generated by [ISaX] (8.1)
# PLEASE DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!
#

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout[all]"
    Screen         "Screen[0]" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Clone" "off"
    Option         "Xinerama" "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    InputDevices      "/dev/gpmdata"
    InputDevices      "/dev/input/mice"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/URW"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/PEX"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/japanese:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/kwintv"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/uni:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/CID"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xtest"
    FontPath        "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"
    FontPath        "unix/:7100"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "v4l"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard[0]"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "Protocol" "Standard"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "gb"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xfree86"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse[1]"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Buttons" "10"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"
    Option         "Protocol" "explorerps/2"
    Option         "Vendor" "Sysp"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 "
    Option         "Resolution" "800"
EndSection

Section "Modes"
    Identifier         "Modes[0]"
    ModeLine     "1280x1024" 107.0 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1059
    ModeLine     "1280x1024" 87.8 1280 1328 1360 1440 1024 1027 1034 1053 +hsync -vsync
    ModeLine     "1024x768" 81.8 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 802
    ModeLine     "1024x768" 76.2 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 800
    ModeLine     "1024x768" 69.7 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 798
    ModeLine     "1024x768" 69.5 1024 1072 1104 1184 768 771 775 796 +hsync -vsync
    ModeLine     "1024x768" 64.1 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795
    ModeLine     "800x600" 48.9 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 627
    ModeLine     "800x600" 45.5 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 625
    ModeLine     "800x600" 44.0 800 848 880 960 600 603 607 622 +hsync -vsync
    ModeLine     "800x600" 42.1 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 623
    ModeLine     "800x600" 38.2 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 622
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor[0]"
    VendorName     "GSM"
    ModelName      "LG ELECTRONICS L1917S"
    UseModes       "Modes[0]"
    DisplaySize     377    301
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device[0]"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVidia"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen[0]"
    Device         "Device[0]"
    Monitor        "Monitor[0]"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       15
        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection


----------



## _simon_

codeman0013 said:


> Ok so my linux recognized my xp partition as its on the same hdd but now it does not see the vista as its on a sata drive and i cant get into that one without actually going into the bios and changing which hdd to get into. Any suggestions on how to get the linux to see this one too or is it easier to go into the vista drive and edit the boot ini to recognize those 2 others?



You should be able to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to list Vista as well.

Unfortunately I don't have much grub experience, so unless anyone else can help I would post on http://www.ubuntuforums.org


----------



## tlarkin

codeman0013 said:


> Ok so my linux recognized my xp partition as its on the same hdd but now it does not see the vista as its on a sata drive and i cant get into that one without actually going into the bios and changing which hdd to get into. Any suggestions on how to get the linux to see this one too or is it easier to go into the vista drive and edit the boot ini to recognize those 2 others?



you need to just add a menu to your GRUB which is not hard.  Most likely your xp/linux drive (is IDE right?) is on /dev/hda1 (or something of the like) and your Vista install is on /dev/sda which is your sata drive.  What distro of Linux did you install?



> kate opens too slow for my liking, which is why I use kwrite.



Yeah but I really like how kate organizes the text so I use it with larger conf files.  For quick editing I just use pico which is a terminal text editor.


----------



## codeman0013

I am using ubuntu any suggestions on how to edit the grub i would love to have vista on that list as well so i dont have to keep manually switching my bios to get back into the vista or linux drive and back and forth...


----------



## tlarkin

codeman0013 said:


> I am using ubuntu any suggestions on how to edit the grub i would love to have vista on that list as well so i dont have to keep manually switching my bios to get back into the vista or linux drive and back and forth...



I booted up my kubuntu virtual machine on my macbook and took a peek at the grub menu.  It's a bit different than what I am used to but it should be easy to edit a vista install in there.  But first we should get some exact information about how the kernel IDs your hardware.  You can do this by launching the terminal in Linux and type this command:



		Code:
	

dmesg|less


Scroll around until you find the entry for your sata drive.  It looks like ubuntu will probably call it under something like this /dev/sd0 for example.  since my install is a virtual machine its hard to tell exactly.

Once you get that info you can add it into the grub menu which you can do by using your favorite text editor.  I just used pico to keep it simple.



		Code:
	

 sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst


you will then add a few simple lines like this:



		Code:
	

title                      Windows Vista
root                      (sd0,0)
makeactive
chainloader +1


I put in sd0,0 guessing that is how the kernel will ID your SATA drive.  You will get all that info from the dmesg command.  Sorry if any of this is inaccurate because like I mentioned earlier, my kubuntu install is a virtual machine and not an actual install on my drive.


----------



## codeman0013

hmm i tried your code example but it tells me  error 23 error while parsing number and i didnot see anythign in the file you told me to look into called /dev/sdo nor could i decipher it any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tlarkin

boot into linux and run sudo dmesg | less and copy/paste the results on this page

for example I can look at these lines in dmesg and see what type of HD the kernel can see



		Code:
	

Probing IDE interface IDE0
hda:  Virtual HDD (0) ATA disk drive


Also please note that those are Zeros 0, not O's o


----------



## codeman0013

[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000006fe30000 (usable)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000006fe30000 - 000000006fe3e6d5 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000006ff10000 - 000000006ff30000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000006ff30000 - 000000006ff40000 (ACPI data)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000006ff40000 - 000000006fff0000 (ACPI NVS)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 000000006fff0000 - 0000000070000000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fecf0000 - 00000000fecf1000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)
[17179569.184000] 894MB HIGHMEM available.
[17179569.184000] 896MB LOWMEM available.
[17179569.184000] found SMP MP-table at 000ff780
[17179569.184000] On node 0 totalpages: 458288
[17179569.184000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0
[17179569.184000]   Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31
[17179569.184000]   HighMem zone: 228912 pages, LIFO batch:31
[17179569.184000] DMI 2.3 present.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x0
00f62c0
[17179569.184000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 INTEL  D865PERL 0x20050213 MSFT 0x00000097) @
 0x6ff30000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: FADT (v002 INTEL  D865PERL 0x20050213 MSFT 0x00000097) @
 0x6ff30200
[17179569.184000] ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  D865PERL 0x20050213 MSFT 0x00000097) @
 0x6ff30300
[17179569.184000] ACPI: ASF! (v016 LEGEND I865PASF 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @
 0x6ff345f0
[17179569.184000] ACPI: WDDT (v001 INTEL  OEMWDDT  0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @
 0x6ff34689
[17179569.184000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  D865PERL 0x00000006 MSFT 0x0100000d) @
 0x00000000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408
[17179569.184000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[17179569.184000] Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[17179569.184000] Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])
[17179569.184000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[17179569.184000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[17179569.184000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[17179569.184000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[17179569.184000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[17179569.184000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[17179569.184000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 70000000:8
ecf0000)
[17179569.184000] Built 1 zonelists
[17179569.184000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
[17179569.184000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
[17179569.184000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
[17179569.184000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[17179569.184000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[17179569.184000] Initializing CPU#0
[17179569.184000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
[17179569.184000] Detected 2993.273 MHz processor.
[17179569.184000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource
[17179569.184000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[17179573.172000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 byte
s)
[17179573.172000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[17179573.236000] Memory: 1807632k/1833152k available (1911k kernel code, 24296k
 reserved, 1073k data, 308k init, 915648k highmem)
[17179573.236000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervis
or mode... Ok.
[17179573.316000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5991.35 BogoM
IPS (lpj=11982712)
[17179573.316000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[17179573.316000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[17179573.316000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[17179573.316000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 
00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000
[17179573.316000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0
0000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000
[17179573.316000] monitor/mwait feature present.
[17179573.316000] using mwait in idle threads.
[17179573.316000] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K
[17179573.316000] CPU: L2 cache: 1024K
[17179573.316000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
[17179573.316000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000018
0 0000441d 00000000 00000000
[17179573.316000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[17179573.332000] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[17179573.332000] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[17179573.768000] Freeing initrd memory: 5327k freed
[17179573.768000] ACPI: Core revision 20060707
[17179573.768000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
[17179573.772000] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01
[17179573.772000] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
[17179573.772000] Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000
[17179573.784000] Initializing CPU#1
[17179573.864000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5985.55 BogoM
IPS (lpj=11971103)
[17179573.864000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 
00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000
[17179573.864000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0
0000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000
[17179573.864000] monitor/mwait feature present.
[17179573.864000] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K
[17179573.864000] CPU: L2 cache: 1024K
[17179573.864000] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
[17179573.864000] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000018
0 0000441d 00000000 00000000
[17179573.864000] CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01
[17179573.864000] Total of 2 processors activated (11976.90 BogoMIPS).
[17179573.864000] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
[17179573.864000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[17179574.008000] checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.
[17179574.012000] Brought up 2 CPUs
[17179574.332000] migration_cost=4000
[17179574.336000] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[17179574.336000] EISA bus registered
[17179574.336000] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[17179574.336000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2
[17179574.336000] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[17179574.336000] Setting up standard PCI resources
[17179574.352000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[17179574.352000] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[17179574.352000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[17179574.352000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[17179574.356000] PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO
[17179574.356000] PCI quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH4 GPIO
[17179574.356000] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1
[17179574.356000] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
[17179574.356000] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0
[17179574.356000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[17179574.356000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]
[17179574.356000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]
[17179574.360000] ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)
[17179574.360000] ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)
[17179574.360000] ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)
[17179574.364000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14
 15)
[17179574.364000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14
 15)
[17179574.364000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14
 15)
[17179574.364000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14
 15)
[17179574.364000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14
 15)
[17179574.364000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 
15) *0, disabled.
[17179574.364000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14
 15)
[17179574.364000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14
 15)
[17179574.364000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[17179574.364000] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[17179574.368000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
[17179574.368000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[17179574.368000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[17179574.368000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it help
s, post a report
[17179574.368000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
[17179574.376000] pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved
[17179574.376000] pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved
[17179574.376000] pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved
[17179574.376000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[17179574.376000]   IO window: a000-afff
[17179574.376000]   MEM window: ff800000-ff8fffff
[17179574.376000]   PREFETCH window: c0000000-dfffffff
[17179574.376000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0
[17179574.376000]   IO window: b000-bfff
[17179574.376000]   MEM window: ff900000-ff9fffff
[17179574.376000]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[17179574.376000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64
[17179574.376000] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[17179574.416000] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 byt
es)
[17179574.416000] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 
bytes)
[17179574.416000] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[17179574.416000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)
[17179574.416000] TCP reno registered
[17179574.420000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[17179574.420000] audit(1173282947.420:1): initialized
[17179574.420000] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[17179574.420000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[17179574.420000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[17179574.420000] Initializing Cryptographic API
[17179574.420000] io scheduler noop registered
[17179574.420000] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[17179574.420000] io scheduler deadline registered
[17179574.420000] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[17179574.420000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[17179574.772000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[17179574.796000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
[17179574.796000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ shari
ng enabled
[17179574.796000] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179574.796000] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[17179574.796000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[17179574.800000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 b
locksize
[17179574.800000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[17179574.800000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override w
ith idebus=xx
[17179574.800000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303S2K,PNP0f03S2M] at 0x60,0x64 
irq 1,12
[17179574.800000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[17179574.804000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[17179574.804000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[17179574.804000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[17179574.804000] TCP bic registered
[17179574.804000] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[17179574.804000] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[17179574.804000] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[17179574.804000] Starting balanced_irq
[17179574.804000] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[17179574.804000] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
[17179574.804000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed
[17179574.840000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
[17179575.880000] Capability LSM initialized
[17179575.916000] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
[17179575.916000] ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)
[17179576.296000] ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1
[17179576.296000] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)
[17179576.296000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 169
[17179576.296000] ICH5: chipset revision 2
[17179576.296000] ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[17179576.296000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hdaMA, hdb
io
[17179576.296000]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdcMA, hdd
MA
[17179576.296000] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[17179576.588000] hda: WDC WD1200JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive
[17179577.260000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[17179577.276000] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[17179578.016000] hdc: Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179578.800000] hdd: HP DVD Writer 840d, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[17179578.856000] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
[17179578.880000] hda: max request size: 512KiB
[17179578.884000] hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/
255/63, UDMA(100)
[17179578.884000] hda: cache flushes supported
[17179578.884000]  hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 >
[17179578.940000] hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA
(33)
[17179578.940000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[17179578.944000] hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, 
UDMA(33)
[17179579.180000] SCSI subsystem initialized
[17179579.180000] libata version 1.20 loaded.
[17179579.184000] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05
[17179579.184000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 169
[17179579.184000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64
[17179579.184000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC00 ctl 0xE802 bmdma 0xDC00 irq
 169
[17179579.184000] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE002 bmdma 0xDC08 irq
 169
[17179579.348000] scsi0 : ata_piix
[17179579.512000] ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3469 86:3c0
1 87:4023 88:207f
[17179579.512000] ata2: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 625140335 sectors: LBA48
[17179579.520000] ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133
[17179579.520000] scsi1 : ata_piix
[17179579.520000]   Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3320620AS       Rev: 3.AA
[17179579.520000]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revisio
n: 05
[17179579.524000] SCSI device sda: 625140335 512-byte hdwr sectors (320072 MB)
[17179579.524000] sda: Write Protect is off
[17179579.524000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[17179579.524000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179579.524000] SCSI device sda: 625140335 512-byte hdwr sectors (320072 MB)
[17179579.524000] sda: Write Protect is off
[17179579.524000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[17179579.524000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179579.524000]  sda: sda1
[17179579.544000] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
[17179579.752000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
[17179579.752000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
[17179579.752000] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
[17179579.752000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 177
[17179579.752000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64
[17179579.756000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[17179579.756000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus nu
mber 1
[17179579.756000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 177, io base 0x0000cc00
[17179579.756000] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179579.756000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.756000] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179579.772000] ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'
[17179579.860000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1* -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 185
[17179579.860000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64
[17179579.860000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[17179579.860000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus nu
mber 2
[17179579.860000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 185, io base 0x0000d000
[17179579.860000] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179579.860000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.860000] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179579.964000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 169
[17179579.964000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64
[17179579.964000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[17179579.964000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus nu
mber 3
[17179579.964000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 169, io base 0x0000d400
[17179579.964000] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179579.964000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179579.964000] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179580.068000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 177
[17179580.068000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64
[17179580.068000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller
[17179580.068000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus nu
mber 4
[17179580.068000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 177, io base 0x0000d800
[17179580.068000] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179580.068000] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179580.068000] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[17179580.100000] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 
2
[17179580.172000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 193
[17179580.172000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64
[17179580.172000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[17179580.172000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus nu
mber 5
[17179580.172000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[17179580.172000] PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00
:1d.7
[17179580.172000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 193, io mem 0xffa00000
[17179580.176000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 D
ec 2004
[17179580.176000] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179580.176000] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
[17179580.176000] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[17179580.280000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 201
[17179580.332000] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[201]  MMIO=[ff92
0000-ff9207ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]
[17179580.416000] Attempting manual resume
[17179580.480000] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[17179580.480000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[17179581.612000] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011110000bb3fe6
]
[17179581.648000] usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 
5
[17179581.796000] usb 5-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179582.036000] usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 
6
[17179582.168000] usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179582.408000] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 
2
[17179582.576000] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179582.820000] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
[17179583.000000] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179583.304000] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 
3
[17179583.476000] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179583.480000] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
[17179583.480000] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected
[17179583.792000] usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and addres
s 4
[17179583.948000] usb 1-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[17179588.832000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[17179588.844000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[17179588.852000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
[17179588.852000] agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.
[17179588.864000] agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x90000000
[17179588.908000] parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.
[17179588.908000] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
[17179588.932000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1
[17179589.020000] hw_random: RNG not detected
[17179589.724000] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer d
ev 4 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x8604
[17179589.724000] usbcore: registered new driver usblp
[17179589.724000] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class dri
ver
[17179589.760000] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI
[17179589.760000] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation
[17179589.760000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 209
[17179589.780000] e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xff921000, irq 209, MAC addr 00:
11:11:BB:3F:E6
[17179589.852000] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[17179589.864000] Linux video capture interface: v1.00
[17179589.920000] usbcore: registered new driver libusual
[17179589.940000] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[17179589.952000] e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex
[17179589.956000] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[17179589.960000] usb-storage: device found at 5
[17179589.960000] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[17179589.960000] scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[17179589.960000] usb-storage: device found at 6
[17179589.960000] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[17179589.960000] usbcore: registered new driver hiddev
[17179589.960000] usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
[17179589.960000] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[17179590.060000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5 -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 201
[17179590.060000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64
[17179590.092000] drivers/media/video/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: USB SPCA5XX camera
 found. Type Intel Create and Share (SPCA501 )
[17179590.188000] input: PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse as /class/input/input2
[17179590.212000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output
[17179590.380000] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55166 usecs
[17179590.380000] intel8x0: clocking to 48000
[17179590.380000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> 
IRQ 217
[17179590.988000] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[17179594.960000] usb-storage: device scan complete
[17179594.960000] usb-storage: device scan complete
[17179594.960000]   Vendor: WDC WD80  Model: 0VE-07HDT0        Rev: 0000
[17179594.960000]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revisio
n: 00
[17179594.964000] SCSI device sdb: 114688035 512-byte hdwr sectors (58720 MB)
[17179594.964000] sdb: Write Protect is off
[17179594.964000] sdb: Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00
[17179594.964000] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
[17179594.964000] SCSI device sdb: 114688035 512-byte hdwr sectors (58720 MB)
[17179594.964000] sdb: Write Protect is off
[17179594.964000] sdb: Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00
[17179594.964000] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
[17179594.964000]  sdb:<5>  Vendor: Maxtor    Model: 3200              Rev: 0341
[17179594.996000]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revisio
n: 04
[17179595.040000] input: Saitek Saitek P3000 RF Gamepad as /class/input/input3
[17179595.040000] input: USB HID v1.00 Gamepad [Saitek Saitek P3000 RF Gamepad] 
on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2
[17179595.040000] usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
[17179595.040000] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[17179595.040000] usbcore: registered new driver spca5xx
[17179595.040000] drivers/media/video/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: spca5xx driver 00.
57.08 registered
[17179595.624000]  sdb1
[17179595.624000] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb
[17179595.624000] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
[17179595.624000] SCSI device sdc: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)
[17179595.624000] sdc: Write Protect is off
[17179595.624000] sdc: Mode Sense: 17 00 00 00
[17179595.624000] sdc: assuming drive cache: write through
[17179595.628000] SCSI device sdc: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)
[17179595.628000] sdc: Write Protect is off
[17179595.628000] sdc: Mode Sense: 17 00 00 00
[17179595.628000] sdc: assuming drive cache: write through
[17179595.628000]  sdc: sdc1
[17179595.632000] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc
[17179595.632000] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[17179595.876000] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[17179595.896000] ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1
)
[17179595.896000] ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance
[17179595.928000] Adding 2409708k swap on /dev/disk/by-uuid/7b8a04af-756f-4931-9
14e-a4a07172c230.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2409708k
[17179595.980000] EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal
[17179597.676000] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[17179597.676000] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[17179597.676000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
[17179601.472000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]*


----------



## tlarkin

Code:
	

[17179594.964000] SCSI device sdb: 114688035 512-byte hdwr sectors (58720 MB)
[17179594.964000] sdb: Write Protect is off
[17179594.964000] sdb: Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00
[17179594.964000] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
[17179594.964000] SCSI device sdb: 114688035 512-byte hdwr sectors (58720 MB)
[17179594.964000] sdb: Write Protect is off
[17179594.964000] sdb: Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00
[17179594.964000] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
[17179594.964000] sdb:<5> Vendor: Maxtor Model: 3200 Rev: 0341
[17179594.996000] Type: Direct-Access ANSI SCSI revisio


Here is a SATA volume it looks called sdb, and it is about 60 gigs in size, would this be the vista install?



		Code:
	

[17179595.628000] SCSI device sdc: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)
[17179595.628000] sdc: Write Protect is off
[17179595.628000] sdc: Mode Sense: 17 00 00 00
[17179595.628000] sdc: assuming drive cache: write through
[17179595.628000] sdc: sdc1


Here is another serial ata volume that would be like 200gig in size, would this be it?

Once you know what it is you can edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and add the installation as a boot option.  This is one reason why I like YaST2 manager in SuSe linux, it gives you a gui for these config files.

so if you vista install is on your sdc1 volume you could add this line in the menu.lst file:



		Code:
	

title                      Windows Vista
root                      (sdc,1)
makeactive
chainloader +1


If you made a swap partition it most likely would have the volume label of sda after looking at your output.


----------



## codeman0013

nope those 2 are my usb drives i have plugged in the vista is on a 320gig sata drive see that anywhere?


----------



## tlarkin

codeman0013 said:


> nope those 2 are my usb drives i have plugged in the vista is on a 320gig sata drive see that anywhere?



yup i totally overlooked it the first time



		Code:
	

[17179579.524000] SCSI device sda: 625140335 512-byte hdwr sectors (320072 MB)
[17179579.524000] sda: Write Protect is off
[17179579.524000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[17179579.524000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179579.524000] SCSI device sda: 625140335 512-byte hdwr sectors (320072 MB)
[17179579.524000] sda: Write Protect is off
[17179579.524000] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[17179579.524000] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
[17179579.524000] sda: sda1


so maybe add this line in /boot/grub/menu.lst



		Code:
	

title                      Windows Vista
root                      (sda,1)
makeactive
chainloader +1


For future reference do not put the letter O in config files use zeros.  Typically any hardware device will be ID'd as 0 1 2 3 4 5...etc or a b c d e....etc  You probably will never have enough of the same device to get all the way to the letter O.

I guess I could have modified the coding to get the proper results.  The grep command is a very powerful tool.  So when using the dmesg command you could have altered it like this



		Code:
	

dmesg | less grep "320" (may be different context for your version of linux)


that would pull up anything that had 320 in it....oh well though that was just a tip for you to play with as you go


----------



## codeman0013

hmm stiill not loading any other suggestions?


----------



## tlarkin

codeman0013 said:


> hmm stiill not loading any other suggestions?



when you edit the file via pico command you must make sure you write the file out when exiting, by hitting ctrl + w (i think) then save the new config file and reboot.

Still nothing then?

maybe also try this in the menu.lst



		Code:
	

title                      Windows Vista
root                      (sda1,0)
makeactive
chainloader +1


that is a zero after sda1

I don't frequently use debian based distros of linux so I am kind of guessing of what i know.  If all else fails I can physically install ubuntu on a machine again so I can give you exact answers.  Every distro does things slightly different, so sometimes you have to do a bit of work under the hood and tinker a bit to get a feel for how that distro does things.


----------



## codeman0013

lol that didnt work either tlarkin i just dont get it lol


----------



## tlarkin

when you open up the /boot/grub/menu.lst file there is an example of how to add an windows installation.  Just copy that same example down where the actual code is for the file and change things around so that it points to the partition of your vista install.  I just added a grub menu for vista on my SuSe box so I know it works, its just different in the debian based distros.


----------



## 316

ok well i like SuSe personaly also you might wanna look at puppy linux its nice small 90 some megabytes i think but i hope that was helpfull


----------



## massahwahl

Dude seriously, Please stop resurrecting threads from two years ago. Do you really think that the OP's question is still valid and do you really think that your pathetic answer was even remotely relevant to the OP's question?


----------



## alexander

codeman0013 said:


> What is the best distro in your eyes?


Easily Linux Mint, its based on Ubuntu and basically has fixed all the problems with Ubuntu, is easier to use, and has a nicer GUI, plus some mint-specific programs come with it.


----------

